# 1956 503 questions



## bsccatch (Oct 23, 2018)

Have started to work on a 1956 503. I have been struggling with finding sites or forums that contain info on that model. Any site suggestions? 
I do know how rare it is, only 412+/- made and not many left, and those are quite costly.

I hope someone here can answer two questions for me. 

How do flush the hydraulic window system (basic maintenance)?
The clutch needs to be replaced. Part sources and availability?

Thanks for any feedback.

Bob


----------



## StoneCold (Dec 15, 2005)

*503 Wheel specs*

hey Bob,

Best of luck on your 503.
I am a wire wheel dealer that deals mainly with British classics, but I have an important customer wants to put wires on his 1958 503. He knows nothing about the car and it is offsite from his home so he can't get me the needed info for a while. I've searched the web, and there are no specs out there to be found (yet).

Is there any chance you could tell me the following:

1. wheel size? (I think they are 16")
2. Tire size used.?
3. Bolt pattern dimensions?
4. backspacing for the steel wheel?

Thank you in advance.

Dave
BritishWireWheels.com


----------

